# 2WW wobble...



## sparkle345 (May 5, 2021)

Did/does anyone else feel awful during the 2WW?? I was expecting to feel anxious about the result but feel really tearful (thanks progesterone) and having massive doubts about whether I'm doing the right thing... 
I'm 41, doing solo IVF for the first time. Sailed through the injections, egg collection etc, feeling lucky to not have any side effects, then post embryo transfer feel like I've been hit by a truck. I've just spoken to a counsellor who has been really helpful, but would be really helpful to know if others have felt the same.


----------



## SopSar (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi Sparkle
i think the thing with IVF is that the mental anguish of the process will bite at some point. Like you I am doing IVF for the first time, and had a far too easy time of it physically. My embryo transfer was on Wednesday. I’m feeling alright, for me the tearful stage was the days before egg collection. What I can’t shift is the idea that because everything has gone well to this point, karma will dictate that the end result will be the part that doesn’t go well. But it’s hard to distinguish between what I feel is really me, or as a result of being pumped full of hormones. Seeking out a counsellor, as well as the vast collective experience on this site, is a great way to help navigate this weird time.
All the best.
SS


----------



## AmyGem (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi Sparkle345,
I can completely sympathise with your thoughts. My situation is slightly different to yours but I have had moments of complete doubt about whether this is the right thing to do and whether this is really what I want. I am currently 5dp5dt and I am really struggling to cope with the uncertainty. This is my 4th transfer (the first 3 failed) and I have already convinced myself that this round has failed. I have never had a positive pregnancy test and I sometimes feel like maybe it just won’t ever happen for us. When I think about test day, I feel sick and I’m not sure if I am more terrified of a negative or a positive!! 
I do however think that people who conceive naturally don’t have any fewer doubts about pregnancy although they obviously don’t have to cope with the emotional roller coaster, invasive treatments and hormonal side effects. 
I hope that you are feeling a bit more positive now and that you get the outcome you want 🤞😀


----------



## MagicLuckScience (Mar 24, 2021)

I am having a transfer on Monday and absolutely dreading the 2WW. Its my first xfer and from everything I’ve heard and read the first one is just the body’s practice run and it never works. But the stress, anxiety, hope, fear, excitement, and financial investment means it should work every time!!! Ive been feeling sick waiting to pass every hurdle along the way, and then I have to wait 12 days 😫 And if it doesnt work I have to go through this all over again, will a potential leftover embryo defrost okay for the next transfer or will we be investing twelve grand into another DE IVF cycle and starting again. 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Molly220_5 (Oct 21, 2021)

The waiting is the worst part… I’ve just had my scan after a positive test but there was no heartbeat and it’s measuring a lot less so not good for me. I feel like it’s over for us. Your so brave to do this alone x


----------

